# 40 Volume Peroxide



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

you can get a paint brush and brush it on a little every day until you get you desired level of whiteness, or cover with paper towels and soak them in peroxide if you have a lot of whitening to do.


----------



## Brew Dog (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks! That's what I'll try then. I appreciate your input


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Do not soak in that level of peroxide, just use a paint brush like said above. If you soak them it makes the bones brittle and eats cartilage away making the skull come apart. One tip though leave in the sunlight to dry with peroxide, it seems to boost the whitening power alot so less coatings of chemicals.


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

if there yellowing, they havent been degreased properly or maybe not sealed. if sealed and still yellowing will have to remove the sealer. bear/hog skulls take a LONG LONG LONG time. 40vol is ok to soak in. use a lot stronger and its fine to soak skulls in. wouldnt do my full skeletons of animals in, would break down the cartlidge on them but skulls ok to soak in. dont think skulls have cartilage/ligaments.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

On the sinus area of skulls it is all held together with cartilage. boil it for a few hours and it all comes apart, the actual top of the head is fused together so it is safe. Just have to be careful with the nose area of animals they will fall apart. And anyone can argue with me it's fine i am talking from personal exerience not what i think might happen. I have made these mistakes and that is the only reason i post on people's threads is what i know not what i "think" and if i am unsure i will make sure i include i have had no experience with something but maybe what possibly could happen(speculation) from experiences with other uh-ohs


----------

